# Zur Info: HWBOT-Team-Stats in der PCGH 01/2010



## PCGH_Thilo (24. November 2009)

Hi,

Damit die PCGH-Leser künftig auch was vom HWBOT-Team mitbekommen, kommt in der nächsten PCGH Print 01/2010 zumindest mal die Rangliste des Teams.

Wenn ihr weitere Ideen habt, immer her damit. 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2009)

Was hält ihr davon wenn jeden Monat ein Hwbot Mitglied sein Benchsys vorstellt ....mal ein paar Pics damit man sich mal ein Bild davon machen kann was wir für einen Aufwand betreiben um erfolgreich zu sein 

Vllt in dem Vormonat jeweils der erfolgreichste Bencher oder der der gerade ein neues Sys aufgebaut hat oder der ? ...vllt wäre das ganz interessant


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. November 2009)

die ideen von true find ich sehr interessant, vielleicht könnt ihr euch mal am online magzine "the overclocker" orientieren. 

ein bestimmter kaufberater zum overclocken oder so ähnlich. "was braucht man, wo bekommt man es her?" (pötte usw.)

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## onkel-bill (24. November 2009)

@ true: so ala: overclocker des Monats?
Die Idee find ich nicht schlecht.
Vorallem, weil wir ja auch ziemlich unterschiedliche Bencher im Team haben:
Dr.House hat den Großteil seiner Pkt mit dem Benchen von Grafikkarten eingefahren,
während sich Lippo durch unzählige Athlons und Coppermines gekämpft hat...
Dadurch bekommen andere vllt einen Einblick, auf welch unterschiedliche Art man Pkte sammeln kann... Interessant finde ich dabei auch, wie sich de8auer und Alriin "der dunklen (sprich: INTEL) Seite" zugewendet haben, um Global Points einfahren zu können...
Vllt jeden 2. oder 3. Monat einen Benchmark richtig erklären, alá de8auers HOW TO´s...


----------



## Schnitzel (24. November 2009)

Schön,aber das hatten wir doch bis zum Redesign schonmal.

Ansonsten sind ja schon ein paar gute Ideen gekommen,hört sich alles nicht schlecht an.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. November 2009)

Finde die Idee klasse, dass man die hwbot sparte beleuchten möchte!
Es wäre auch cool, wenn man immer einen Bencher mit einer Art Stechbrief einbaut, wo man infos zu seinem Sys und zur Art wie er seine Punkte geholt hat vorfindet!
Dann noch Bilder seiner Session und HW rein und was man noch so findet.
Das würde bestimmt viele interesieren

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (24. November 2009)

Ich würde es ja auch toll finden wenn wir ein klein wenig unterstützung durch PCGH bekommen würden ...zb in Form eines Team T Shirts beim erreichen des Hardwaremasters oder eine Kaffeetasse oder sowas in der Art 

Ja ich weiß das kostet wieder Unmengen an Geld ....ich fand es nur auf der letzten Session ein wenig peinlich das andere Teams voll ausgestattet waren und wir noch nicht mal als PCGH User erkennbar waren.

Klar könnten wir das uns auch selber besorgen aber wir brauchen ja nun mal unsere gesamten Finanzen um unsere Hardware Up to Date zu halten und den Namen der PCGH in der ganzen Welt heraus zu tragen 

Ok war jetzt nicht ganz Topic aber das mußte ich mal loswerden da mich das schon eine ganze Weile wundert das wir nicht ein klein wenig Unterstützung in der Art bekommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. November 2009)

^^Hi Hi, ich habe hier noch ein schönes Zitat und ein paar Euro hätte ich auch noch dafür(T-Shirt) übrig 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwünsche an das Team. Wird Zeit für ein Team-Shirt bei unserem Partner 3dsupply zum Sonderpreis.


----------



## Lippokratis (24. November 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für ein HWbot Team T-shirt und in der Print könnte in die Tabelle neben den Points und Pokalen auch noch die Platzierung in den Rankings(Global und Hardware League) und die wirklichen Punkte fürs Team (Hardwarepoints+Global Points) eingetragen werden. Es haben ja nun schon etliche mehr als 300 Hardwarepoints. Ansonsten vielleicht so eine kleine News über die Vorschritte im Monat, wer hat sich hervorgetanen oder ähnliches. Die Idee mit den "Benchsystem/-er of the month" ist auch gut.


----------



## Alriin (24. November 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Damit die PCGH-Leser künftig auch was vom HWBOT-Team mitbekommen, kommt in der nächsten PCGH Print 01/2010 zumindest mal die Rangliste des Teams.
> 
> ...



Da mir so ziemlich alles fehlt was früher in der Extreme bzw. Extended war, wäre ich z.B. für die Teamrekorde in den Benchmarks (wie in den letzten 2 Ausgaben der Extreme) bzw. zumindest die Top 10 der Rangliste relatives OC Potential. Cool wären natürlich auch ein paar Berichte vom Vormonat (was hat sich so getan...) oder, wie True vorgeschlagen hat, auch mal was über die Teammember. 

Auf jeden Fall sehr fein wenn man uns doch noch nicht vergessen hat!


----------



## theLamer (24. November 2009)

> Die Idee mit den "Benchsystem/-er of the month" ist auch gut.


Joa ich auch, ist ne schöne Idee


----------



## Eiswolf93 (25. November 2009)

Awardfabrik hat eine kleine Weihnachtsaktion gestartet, sowas stell ich mir unter unterstützung seitens der redaktion vor!

Weihnachtspräsent für das AwardFabrik HW-Bot Benchmark Team-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (25. November 2009)

Jap! Solche Aktionen würde ich mir hier auch mal wünschen, aber keine Angst ich würde euch trotzdem treu bleiben

Aber es wäre echt ne coolw Aktion, wenn die PCGH Sponsoren( ich hoffe da gibs welche) mal sowas springen lassen könnten!

MFG


----------



## Masterwana (25. November 2009)

Ich glaub bis es so weit ist müssen wir noch einiges leisten.


----------



## theLamer (25. November 2009)

naja, wir haben immerhin
- 9 Hardware Master (hoffentlich bald 10, siehe Signatur)
- 5 hardware Junkies
- und unserer Captain Roman ist Overclocking Guru 

is doch schonmal was


----------



## Ü50 (25. November 2009)

@ theLamer

dafür
fehlt mir noch mehr als das Doppelt


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2009)

Mal schauen wie sich das beim HWBot Engine rev3 Release verändert... Darüber bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so glücklich. Will meinen Overclocking Guru noch behalten bzw. ausbauen


----------



## Icke&Er (25. November 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie sich das beim HWBot Engine rev3 Release verändert...


 
Hab ich was verpasst? Was wollen die da den ändern? Das Komplette System oder was? 
*geschockt*

MFG


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2009)

Take a look here:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...bei-hwbot-ihr-seid-gefragt-3.html#post1299846


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. November 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Awardfabrik hat eine kleine Weihnachtsaktion gestartet, sowas stell ich mir unter unterstützung seitens der redaktion vor!
> 
> Weihnachtspräsent für das AwardFabrik HW-Bot Benchmark Team-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



Danke für den Hinweis, das ist natürlich eine tolle Aktion. Da müssen wir uns wohl auch bald mal was einfallen lassen. 

Ende Dezember treffen sich übrigens einige Mods, und da sind einige beinharte HWBOTler dabei, sodass wir mal zusammen überlegen können, wie wir 2010 Motivation, Ziele usw. pushen können. Stay tuned.


----------



## Jogibär (27. November 2009)

Also ich bin regelmäßiger Leser der PCGH und bin eigentlich nur auf das PCGHX-Team gestoßen durch die 2 Seiten in der PCGH-Ausgabe.  Dass dies wieder erscheint finde ich gut, dadurch denke ich wird unser Team auch noch bekannter und größer.  Aber natürlich müsste es auch andere Anreize geben, um seinen Punktestand zu verbessern. Viel Geld und vor allem viel Zeit investieren wir ja alle dafür.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. November 2009)

Finde die Idee mit der vorstellung von HWBOT nicht grade übel, könnt ihr wirklich gut in die PCGH rein. Und das mit dem Benchmarker des Monats ist auc super.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Damit die PCGH-Leser künftig auch was vom HWBOT-Team mitbekommen, kommt in der nächsten PCGH Print 01/2010 zumindest mal die Rangliste des Teams.
> 
> ...



Auf welcher Seite ist den nun die Liste? Oder bin ich blind, oder einfach zu schnell beim Blättern? 

Edit: ach Gott ich hab's gefunden (S.57)


----------



## Icke&Er (11. Dezember 2009)

Bis zu welchem Platz geht es den in der Liste?
Wie beim Bot nur bis 20 oder sind alle Member mit Punkten aufgeführt?

MFG


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin.

Aufgeführt sind Folding@Home & HWBot jeweils bis Platz 25.
Aufgelistet sind Punktestand, sowie Gold-, Silber-, Bronzepokale und Medaillien.

Alle aufzuführen würde den Rahmen sprengen, bei ~100 Member with points... 

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich musste auch zweimal durchblättern, bis ich was zum Hwbot gefunden habe.... sonst war ja immer eine ganze (Doppel-)Seite da, jetzt aber nur eine kleine Spalte


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Dezember 2009)

Nun ich glaub, PCGH denkt noch drüber nach, wie Sie uns in die Print integrieren können.

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine Aufteilung der Hardware- und Globalpoints.
Und dazu (wieder) den Stand vom Vormonat.
Auf Pokale und Medaillien kann ich verzichten...
(die sagen nix aus, siehe Hollywood, ohne Pokale und trotzdem 250 Points)
Dann vllt lieber das beste OC Ergebnis.


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

> Dann vllt lieber das beste OC Ergebnis.


STimmt, das wäre doch mal was


----------



## onkel-bill (11. Dezember 2009)

@theLamer: was macht Dein *Hardware Master *Projekt?
Hast schon n paar schöne Scores?


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Also: Hab noch so 15-20 Punkte in Scores hier, die ich noch nicht hochgeladen habe... bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass ich es schaffe. Wenn ich eine Nacht durchbenche, ist der HW-Master drin


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Dezember 2009)

@thelamer

Kannst mir ja 10Punkte abgeben dan hab ich 60 und bi nin der liste. Spaß bei seite viel erfolg wünsch ich dir.


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke 
Bei mir ist es das Kleinvieh, das Mist macht... dein höchster Score bringt dir 13 Punkte, bei mir sind es "nur" 12,4


----------



## theLamer (22. Dezember 2009)

*Doppelpost:* letzter Post is 11 Tage her...

Hi, wie sieht es mit der nächsten Ausgabe aus? Wird es die Rangliste wieder geben und ist noch was Weiteres geplant?


----------



## der8auer (22. Dezember 2009)

Es sind noch viele weitere Dinge geplant, aber noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Wenn es so weit ist gibts mehr Infos 

Wie es mit der nächsten Ausgabe aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Alriin (7. Januar 2010)

Bin ich blind oder sind wir wieder aus der Printausgabe geflogen?


----------



## Jogibär (7. Januar 2010)

@ Alriin, bist nicht blind, wir sind nicht mehr in der Print-Ausgabe. Habe auch mehrmals durchgeblättert. Ist ja super. Wie sollen denn da mehr auf uns aufmerksam werden???


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2010)

Die PCGH 03/2010 Premium (Thema: Overclocking) wird neben vielen OC-Tests das Hwbot-Ranking und die CPU-OC-in-%-Liste enthalten.
Für eine monatliche Aufführung des Rankings ist das Interesse der Leserschaft leider viel zu gering.


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

@Jogibär: stimmt schon... gerade jetzt sind neue Mitglieder notwendig, damit wir wieder  weiter noch vorne kommen. Und jetzt bekommt der "normale" übertaktete PC ja auch Punkte, mindestens 0,1 pro Submission  - aber bei den meisten wäre einiges drin. Wenn alle ihre Benchmarks hochladen würden, könnten wir so einiges reißen. Gerade mit rev3.

@*PCGH_Stephan:* Schade, ich dachte, wir sind ein eXtreme-Forum. Und eine Seite ist doch nicht viel verlangt, oder?

PS:


			
				der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind noch viele weitere Dinge geplant, aber noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern. Wenn es so weit ist gibts mehr Infos


War das gemeint, was Stephan gepostet hat?


Mfg theLamer


----------



## Alriin (7. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Für eine monatliche Aufführung des Rankings ist das Interesse der Leserschaft leider viel zu gering.



Naja, zumindest hatten wir durch die Liste enormen Zuwachs in den letzten Monaten.


----------



## Jogibär (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde auch, dass eine Seite wohl nicht zu viel verlangt ist. In der Print-Ausgabe schreibt auf der ersten Seite Thilo Bayer: " Mit den beiden großen Redesigns Print und Online sind wir auf die Wünsche der Leser und der Community eingegangen." Wir sind auch Leser und auch in der Community. Und wir haben auch den Wunsch, dass wir wieder in der Print-Ausgabe aufgeführt werden. Und wenn es Redesigns sind, dann dürften wir ja wohl nicht fehlen darin, denn früher stand es ja auch drin.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die PCGH 03/2010 Premium (Thema: Overclocking) wird neben vielen OC-Tests das Hwbot-Ranking und die CPU-OC-in-%-Liste enthalten.


Nur in der Premium oder in allen Heften?


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Also nebenbei kann man ja auch anmerken, dass viel Zeit für den HWbot raufgeht... Wenn man sich z.B. Lippokratis oder Alriin (und andere) anschaut: Die haben z.B. mit rev2 sehr viel mehr als 300 HWPoints gehabt, was nur dem Team nützt, nicht einem selber. Nicht, dass wir große Ansprüche stellen wollen, aber eine Seite ist doch echt nicht soo viel. Dafür könnt ihr ja noch ne Seite mehr Werbung machen, dann sind die Kosten locker wieder drin.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Januar 2010)

In der PCGH Extreme hatten wir die CPU-OC-in-%-Liste, das F@H-Ranking und das Hwbot-Ranking auf insgesamt drei bzw. vier Seiten. Ein Kaufgrund war das anscheinend überhaupt nicht oder nur für eine kleine Anzahl von Usern - Extreme gibt es bekanntlich nicht mehr alle zwei Monate und hat nie die Auflage der PCGH erreicht. Insofern ist es leider so, dass sich die große Masse nicht für Hwbot interessiert. 

@Autokiller677: Nur in der Premium, da diese sich ausschließlich um Overclocking dreht und im Hauptheft wie erwähnt leider keine regelmäßige Aufführung machbar ist.
@theLamer: So einfach funktioniert das leider nicht.

Seht es mal anders rum: Wieviele der Hwbot-Teams haben überhaupt ein Printmagazin im Rücken, das mehr oder weniger regelmäßig auf das Engagement der Mitglieder hinweist?


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

Naja das "Scheitern" an PCGHX Print lag bestimmt nicht ausschließlich an der HWbot-Rangliste  
(Ich habe alle Ausgaben hier)

Aber wie wollen wir denn neue User anwerben? Nur über die Homepage und das Forum? Also ich fande das persönlich auch immer eine Motivation, meinen Nick in der Print zu sehen...
Und nebenbei: Wenn man sich die AF so anschaut, die bekommen noch ein kleines Geschenk weil sie beim HWbot für die AF sind... sowas wollen wir ja nichtmal, sondern nur ein mickriges Ranking


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Naja das "Scheitern" an PCGHX Print lag bestimmt nicht ausschließlich an der HWbot-Rangliste



So sehe ich das auch.
Das "scheitern" liegt wohl eher daran das es eher wenig wirklich "Extreme" gibt.



theLamer schrieb:


> Aber wie wollen wir denn neue User anwerben? Nur über die Homepage und das Forum? Also ich fande das persönlich auch immer eine Motivation, meinen Nick in der Print zu sehen...


Da gehts mir genau so:
Auch wenn's nur ein Name war,ich war drin.


----------



## theLamer (7. Januar 2010)

> Das "scheitern liegt wohl eher daran das es eher wenig wirklich "Extreme" gibt.


Kann sein, es geht ja nunmal auch ums Geld, das die Zeitschrift bringt. 

Ich finde aber z.B. die Ausgabe 03/2008 war die beste PCGHX ever, mit Trockeneis, LN2, Wasserchiller, Kokü, Hwbot usw. Einfach genial. 
Schade, dass es sowas nicht mehr gibt. Trotzdem wäre so ein Ranking in der PCGH Print, quasi als übriggebliebener Wurmfortsatz doch noch nett


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Kann sein, es geht ja nunmal auch ums Geld, das die Zeitschrift bringt.


Naja eben deswegen.
Zähl doch mal zusammen wie viele extreme Bencher und übertakter es gibt.
(Also die die über das Normale "mal eben an der Taktschraube drehen" hinaus gehen.)
Und dann rechne mal gegen wieviele Ausgaben verkauft werden müssen damit das Blatt rentabel wird.
Auch wenn das ganze für uns interessant ist und manch anderen vielleicht kurzfristig fasziniert,
möchte ich bezweifeln das sich dauerhaft mehr als 5000 Hefte absetzen lassen.
Und das wiederum reicht nach meiner Einschätzung bei weitem nicht.


----------



## der8auer (7. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> War das gemeint, was Stephan gepostet hat?



Nein. Es geht um Materielle Belohnungen für unsere HWBot Mitglieder. Kann noch nicht mehr verraten da es bis jetzt leider noch keine genaue Zusage gibt.


----------



## mihapiha (7. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In der PCGH Extreme hatten wir die CPU-OC-in-%-Liste, das F@H-Ranking und das Hwbot-Ranking auf insgesamt drei bzw. vier Seiten. Ein Kaufgrund war das anscheinend überhaupt nicht oder nur für eine kleine Anzahl von Usern - Extreme gibt es bekanntlich nicht mehr alle zwei Monate und hat nie die Auflage der PCGH erreicht. Insofern ist es leider so, dass sich die große Masse nicht für Hwbot interessiert.



Ich finde es sehr schade da ich PCGH ud PCGH-Extreme abonniert hatte, und ich vermisse das Extreme schon richtig! Das war ein super Magazin für meinen Interessenbereich. Soviel ich weiß wird mir nun das Geld das von Extreme übrig geblieben ist, für PCGH gut geschrieben. 

Besteht ein Anliegen im PCGH-Team auch eine Rubrik Extreme im PCGH-Heft entstehen zu lassen, sodass zumindest Wakü-Test ein größerer Teil von PCGH werden?

Lg


----------



## Jogibär (7. Januar 2010)

Ich fand es auch schön, meinen Nickname in der Liste zu finden, zwar ohne Text, was das Team überhaupt macht und wie man Punkte erreicht, aber immerhin. War auch ein Grund, mich im Dezember ins Zeug zu legen, um unter die ersten 20 im Team zu kommen. Also nehmt die Tabelle wenigstens wieder rein, damit ich Lust bekomme, auch nach der Rev. Umstellung und dem damit verbundenen hohen Punkteverlust, wieder in die Top 20 zu kommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie man jetzt über HWBOT die gesammte Teamseite sehen kann, aber hier eine Möglichkeit für die jenigen die es interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht um Materielle Belohnungen für unsere HWBot Mitglieder. Kann noch nicht mehr verraten da es bis jetzt leider noch keine genaue Zusage gibt.



Stay tuned - HWBOT PCGH Team steht 2010 ganz oben auf meiner Liste


----------



## Dr.House (7. Januar 2010)

Schade um die Extreme, aber die Masse macht bekanntlich den Umsatz und ich kann es verstehen. 

Bin gespannt was noch kommt Thilo...


----------



## mihapiha (8. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Schade um die Extreme, aber die Masse macht bekanntlich den Umsatz und ich kann es verstehen.



verstehen kann ich's auch, nur wahrhaben will ich's nicht...


----------



## Dr.House (8. Januar 2010)

Ist echt schade, aber ich denke die lassen sich was einfallen und bringen paar Extreme-Artikel in die normale PCGH unter (ab und zu mal).

Hab mir zum Glück die letzte Ausgabe gekauft..


----------



## Lippokratis (8. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Es geht um Materielle Belohnungen für unsere HWBot Mitglieder. Kann noch nicht mehr verraten da es bis jetzt leider noch keine genaue Zusage gibt.



dann hoffe ich einfach mal auf einen guten USB Stick. Mein Benchstick hat heute seinen Geist aufgegeben


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Januar 2010)

sorry für den Doppelpost, aber es ist ja einige Zeit vergangen.

Wenn die Tabellen für HWBot und Folding in die nächste Premium Ausgabe kommen, dann bitte die Tabelle von HWBot direkt so übernehmen, die ist schön ausführlich, aber leider noch nicht ganz korrekt

HWBOT PC Games Hardware

das wäre zu mindestens mein Vorschlag für die Tabelle


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Januar 2010)

Klar, die Stats nehme ich immer möglichst knapp vor der Abgabe und die Aufschlüsselung nach Global/Hardware Points ist klasse.


----------



## dorow (14. Januar 2010)

Ich würde es *SEHR* begrüssen wenn mal die Hwbot Tabelle von unserem Team in der normalen PC Games Hardware oder zumindest in der PC Games Hardware Extreme zu sehen ist. Zumindest die ersten 50 oder wie bei der CPU-Highscore Liste sogar die ersten 75 Plätze. Das denke ich ist doch das mindeste was man uns zu kommen lassen kann! Den jedes einzelne Team Mitglied sammelt schließlich die Punkte für das Team und wenn es auch nur 0.1 Punkt sind. Außerdem schlagen wir uns die Zeit um die Ohren und keiner bekommt es so richtig mit.
Und das mit der groß angekündigten Tabelle in der Ausgabe 01/2010 auf Seite 57 fals sie der ein oder andere nicht gesehen hat  finde ich ja nicht Erwähnenswert. In der Ausgabe 02/2010 habe ich Sie erst gar nicht gefunden auch nach mehr maligem durch Blättern nicht. Aber dafür 31 volle SEITEN mit Werbung!!!


----------



## Semih91 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass dann in der nächsten Ausgabe wir reinkommen, bis dahin hab ich bestimmt noch einige Punkte gesammelt, dann werde ich berühmt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2010)

@dorow: Ich habe weiter vorne im Thread schon erklärt, warum wir leider nicht alles umsetzen können, was ich auch ganz persönlich gerne im Heft hätte. In der 03/2010 Overclocking Premium wird wie erwähnt eine Rangliste enthalten sein und Hwbot-News zu Erfolgen des Teams gibt es ebenfalls regelmäßig. Wie hoch der Anzeigenanteil ausfällt, ist unerheblich, denn der redaktionelle Teil hat damit grundsätzlich nichts zu tun. Wie es um PCGH Extreme bestellt ist, habe ich auch schon vorhin dargelegt.
@Semih91: Wenn du unter die ersten 30 gelangst, hast du gute Chancen.


----------



## Alriin (15. Januar 2010)

Sagst du uns wann du die Liste übernimmst?
Muss ja erst noch benchen...


----------



## Semih91 (15. Januar 2010)

Bin ja schon unter der Top50 im Team, die Top30 kommt noch, aber mit meiner Hardware so etwas schlecht, werds aber trotzdem versuchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2010)

@Alriin: Das werde ich nach dem Wochenende erledigen, wahrscheinlich am Montag, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist zu früh... was kostet es mich wenn Du noch ein wenig wartest?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Finde ich nicht


----------



## Alriin (16. Januar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2010)

Die Doppelseite will ich morgen wegen der Abgabe einfach abschließen - daher wird nichts dazwischenkommen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2010)

Lese ich da Doppelseite? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2010)

Ich rede mich hier um Kopf und Kragen...
Ja, es ist eine Doppelseite. Allerdings teilt sich die Hwbot-Tabelle diesen Platz mit einigen OC-News, einem Kommentar und der CPU-in-%-OC-Liste mit ebenfalls 30 Einträgen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Januar 2010)

Mmmh, jetzt weiß noch ein bisschen mehr 
Also geht die Liste diesmal bis Platz 30 runter 


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Allerdings teilt sich die Hwbot-Tabelle diesen Platz mit einigen OC-News, einem Kommentar und der CPU-in-%-OC-Liste mit *ebenfalls* 30 Einträgen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2010)

Das habe ich eigentlich schon hier zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Januar 2010)

So ...jetzt habe ich deswegen extra meine Zwischenergebnisse reingehauen um die Punkte mitzunehmen


----------



## Semih91 (18. Januar 2010)

Und wann wirst du die Tabelle nehmen? Wenn du sie erst gegen heute Nacht nimmst, dann gehe ich schnell ne Runde benchen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Januar 2010)

Wird wohl in der Tat doch auf morgen hinauslaufen, da noch ein paar andere Sachen anstehen...


----------



## Semih91 (18. Januar 2010)

Juhu, ich geh gleich benchen, ich liebe euch


----------



## Alriin (18. Januar 2010)

Ich benche nicht... ich trauere, dass ich gerade die letzte Folge der 4. Staffel von Dr.House gesehen hab und nicht weiß wann Staffel 5 rauskommt.


----------

